# Weiand intake testing done



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like the new Weiand is not much better then the LS6. This intake just takes a nap above 5000RPMs


Weiand Street Warrior Intake Independent Engine Dyno Testing By Mast Motorsports - LS1TECH


----------

